
Deep Exploration into Python: Let’s Review the Dict Module - zehengl
https://www.buzzfeed.com/andrewkelleher/deep-exploration-into-python-lets-review-the-dict-module
======
dalke
Nice! It's not just some detailss of how it works, but also the history and
evolution of the dictionary API and implementation.

